
libssh authentication bypass - Artemis2
https://www.libssh.org/security/advisories/CVE-2018-10933.txt
======
nowarninglabel
Github did weigh on this now saying they are unaffected
[https://twitter.com/GitHubSecurity/status/105231733337972326...](https://twitter.com/GitHubSecurity/status/1052317333379723265)

